# Baby Woodpigeons



## Jazbure

Can anyone tell me how old these babies are ? Nesting in hedge garden . No adult bird around at night , so I'm worried .


----------



## amyable

Hi,

don't worry that the parents aren't around all the time now as at this age they leave them for longer periods of time and come back only to feed.

The parents will be around and watching though so if you are nearby they won't come back to them until they feel it's safe.

Many folks think the youngsters at this age have been abandoned but they should be fine if you watch from a distance.

Janet


----------



## amyable

They are gorgeous, I have an injured one of that age now that has been attacked so that's the only danger now is that they are more vulnerable to preditors but hopefully they'll be ok if they stay in their nest.


----------



## Jazbure

Hi
Thanks for reply. I've just been out and no parents around. I have been told that the mother may have been killed because she isn't on nest at night . They do seem ti have a bird on the nest for the best part of the day . I am worried as I'm going on holiday for 10 days on Thurs and won't be around to watch over them . Cat next door but one! Neighbour suggested taking them to rescue centre, but can't bear thoughts if taking them away from parent( father!) what do think?


----------



## Jazbure

Hi
How old do you think they are?


----------



## amyable

HI, 
I would say they're around 19/20 days so definitely won't be sat on any more by parents.
If you don't know for certain the parent has been killed please don't take them as the best chance they have is being raised by their parents. A rescue centre is a good option for orphans so they can hopefully be released with other woodies but a bird raised by it's own kind is taught how and what to eat and where to find food. Also to be aware of preditors. Hand reared babies are in danger of being too people aware and sadly not everyone is kind to pigeons.
I will take in and raise orphans or injured birds but am much happier to see birds raised by their own parents where possible.

Please keep an eye on them for the time you're there but be assured, while you're watching, the parent is watching you and more often than not will not go back to the nest if they know you're near.

This happens a lot believe me so keep a distance and watch but don't take the babies from the nest if it's not needed please.


----------



## Jazbure

Thank you for your advice . Will leave them to be raised by parent . Hope they make it . Have become very protective and can't stand to think of them being attacked by predators . 

Jaz


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Hi Jazbure!
Thnx so much for caring for these adorable cuties!

You may not see both the parents but they may be coming in turns to feed the babies. The babies can stay warm at their own now. So,it think mother donot sit on them at night.

Young are best raised by parents.

I want u to go late evening to check whether the crops of both the babies are full. If its full that may mean that both parents are feeding them. Because I think a single parent won't be able to feed both the babies of this size/age sufficiently...
Can u differentiate between their mom and dad?
Wait for few days if they are growing okay that means both parents are feeding them...


----------



## Jay3

I wouldn't go at night to check their crops. That could scare them right out of the nest. Please don't do that. These are wild birds, not like birds in a loft situation. The Mom could be on another nest by now, and the Dad is probably the one you see coming. And yes, the Dad is very much able to feed both of them at this age. That is what most pigeons do. The female has more eggs on another nest, and the male takes over the feeding.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

> Originally Posted by Jay3
> I wouldn't go at night to check their crops. That could scare them right out of the nest. These are wild birds, not like birds in a loft situation


U're right

If I'm not wrong,Jazbure himself said that he took the birds inside at night to keep them warm and put them back in the nest in the morning. So I was suggesting that.

Annnnd I ain't talking about touching them just a look from few feet away


----------



## Jay3

brocky bieber said:


> U're right
> 
> If I'm not wrong,Jazbure himself said that he took the birds inside at night to keep them warm and put them back in the nest in the morning. So I was suggesting that.
> 
> Annnnd I ain't talking about touching them just a look from few feet away



Well it's hard to tell from a few feet away. If the parent bird is there most of the day, then they are being fed. They look pretty healthy to me. Sometimes we interfere too much, where we don't have to, and shouldn't.


----------



## Jazbure

Thank you all fir your replies . Both chicks do look quite healthy at present. Dad back again just after first light , so I'm going to leave alone and hope they survive . Just hope dont fall out of nest onto ground . Will still worry whilst I'm on holiday though . Silly place to have nested . In bushy tree very close ti house , 6 foot off ground . Against the fence about 10 foot away. Do you think the pigeons will use the nest again ? Should I put out bird seed when get back ? 
Jaz


----------



## Jass SamOplay

In my opinion, if they are growing good then both parents are feeding them. Leave them to nature. But,do keep observing them from a distance without disturbing them to ensure things are fine. So if they need ur help, u rescue them...

Yes,usually doves naturally nest that low in trees.

No don't put bird seed,I think spilling/putting birdseed near the nest site will attract other grain eaters like sparrows,feral pigeons etc and a hawk could follow them. The hawk/other predator like cat/racoon can spot the nest and disaster could happen. If u want to help the parents with feed then feed them far away from nest where u see them.


----------



## amyable

I was just about to say exactly what brocky beiber has said.
I wouldn't put seed there either as it will bring more birds around and highlight these babies are there.

I can totally understand how you're feeling, I would be the same.

The scariest time is when they fledge and leave the nest naturally as they will be on the ground with the parents coming to feed them there but this is natural and they be starting to practice flying by then.
Actually the place they're nesting might be ok for this as they can flap upwards to a safer place from the ground if their flying skills aren't too good at the start whereas they can't get back up into a tall tree, so not all bad.
At least you are able to see them. 

Thanks for looking out for them.

Janet.


----------



## Jazbure

*Baby Pigeons*

Thanks all . Won't put seed in back garden . Will put in front garden and hope all ok when return from holiday . Yes, most worrying time will be when just out if be when just out if nest. Seem to be alone fir much of the time, but as you say that's normal now .
Jaz


----------



## amyable

Hi there,

Just wanted to wish you a good holiday and hope you can enjoy it without worrying too much.
Hopefully they'll be well developed by the time you come back and I really hope you manage to see them around to know things went ok.

Thanks again for taking the trouble to check things were ok for them.
I hope we managed to put your mind at ease a bit. 

Janet


----------



## Jay3

Yes, have a great holiday, and I think things will go fine for them while you are away.


----------



## Skyeking

*Lovely babies!!!!

I'm moving this thread to the appropriate forum.

Thank you for your care and concern and asking questions first before taking action, as these youngsters are quite different from feral youngsters and need to handled or not a bit different from feral youngsters. Thank you again.

*


----------



## Jazbure

Hi all,
Thanks for your messages . I'm in Scotland and can't help worrying about the babies . So much rain last night and moving south . Just Wish I was home to watch over them . Hope dont fall out of nest as get bigger . Both ok yesterday before I left so will just have to wait and see .
Jaz


----------



## Jay3

I hope they will stay safe and well till your return. Saying a little prayer.


----------



## Jazbure

Thanks for kind message. I too hope will be ok . Terrible how get attached . 
Jaz


----------



## Skyeking

Jay3 said:


> Saying a little prayer.


*Me Too!.......*


----------



## Jazbure

Hello All
Back from hols last Friday snd nest was empty ! Horrified but could not see anything untoward . Then this morning the three of them arrived on my lawn . Lets hope they keep safe . X
Jaz


----------



## Jazbure

Look how they have grown!


----------



## jafacanyan

Cute, they look great


----------



## Skyeking

*what a lovely sight! Thanks for sharing...*


----------



## Jay3

Very cute. Nice picture.


----------



## amyable

Hi, welcome back!
So pleased you came back to a lovely welcome from your 'family'.

I love the picture, they look really well and they're progressing just as they should, pottering around and learning from their parent. 

Thanks for letting us know how things are.
More pictures please!!!

Janet


----------



## Jazbure

Hi All,
Thanks . Yes, I will try and get more pics when I see them . 
Jaz


----------

